# Car insurance for trip to Oman



## titotu

Hello, we are leasing a car at the moment, we need to go to Oman next WE, the car is not insured to go to Oman and the car leasing company would charge us a certain fee to insure us BUT we still have to sign a discharge claiming we will pay for any damage that could occur once in Oman. So don't really see the point of their insurance. Anyone would have a good insurance company we could use for this one trip?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Elphaba

If you have a leased car you do not have the legal right to insure it yourself. It is standard practice to be charged extra for additional insurance.

You have to accept the company's rules, or hire a car from elsewhere for this trip.


-


----------



## Mark Kelly

If you are planning on going to Oman for a visa run purpose, my partner and I would be willing to join you and assist with any additional cost, plus fuel etc. Private message me if you are interested.


----------



## ANDREW SMITH

Mark Kelly said:


> If you are planning on going to Oman for a visa run purpose, my partner and I would be willing to join you and assist with any additional cost, plus fuel etc. Private message me if you are interested.


I took my hire car to the Hatta Border last weekend for a Visa Run.
On getting to the counter I suddenly remembered that I'd not sorted out my car insurance.

Thinking it was a wasted trip I told the guy of my mistake and he said that if I was travelling straight back without going over the border then it's no problem and stamped me in and out of Oman and I was on my way back to the UAE.

All those times I've paid the car hire company 200 odd dirhams for crossing the border in the passed!

On another note we stopped at Hatta Pools on the way back for a swim - Not a bad way to break up the trip.

Andrew


----------



## pwellens

Hi,

I am planning to go on a trip to Oman this weekend. My car insurance covers Oman, however I do not have the original copy of it (received it by mail). Is that enough or should I go to my insurer branch and obtain the original paper to enter in Oman?

Thank you.


----------



## nisabellat98

It sounds like Oman insurance forvyhose living in UAE is like Mexican insurance for those living in Southern California. You can get away with not having it, but if you have an accident you'll be thankful you bought it. It's sll about acceptable risk - whether you can afford to replace the car you've rented/bought or not.


----------



## CaptainR

I'm not sure if you can do this for leased cars, but there are insurance offices on both sides of the Hatta border for short term insurance (primarily for people importing/exporting cars).


----------

